# big spalted ambrosia maple logs



## davduckman2010 (May 10, 2015)

started dragging some of my logs out of the woods to my mill stageing area. got 4 out today . skid loader comeing to get the other 30. these sat for 1 1/2 years in the thicket ,cut off ends and resealed them . got some good spalt and figure. big ones 30 + across. the others out there are much bigger. hopeing to get mill here shortly once I get them drug out. also got a 40 in black walnut tree from a woman in the town next to mine I have to drop it and give her a slab from it later. its frickn hugh 9 ft around at the base and starting to die of old age I guess.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 10, 2015)

Damn Dave - Thats a sweeeeeeeeeeeeet pile o gorgeous wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 10, 2015)

Beautiful stuff as always Dave, dig the chickens too. I can't have chickens in the city, but I have a friend in the country that gives me eggs when I need them. Can't wait to see the wood milled up, and that black walnut too!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (May 10, 2015)

Dave,
That is a wonderful start to that huge pile of logs to mill. I too am anxiously waiting for pic of the milling and that monster black walnut
Dave

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 11, 2015)

Another absolutely incredible treasure trove of wood! The lumber will be most awesome, I'm convinced. Congrats! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ClintW (May 11, 2015)

That's awesome! You have your own mill or someone coming in to cut them up?


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 11, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> Beautiful stuff as always Dave, dig the chickens too. I can't have chickens in the city, but I have a friend in the country that gives me eggs when I need them. Can't wait to see the wood milled up, and that black walnut too!


lol that's t-rex my wood protecting rooster he don't like anything in his yard . I here him a squaking if a deer or any other critter gets in eyesight . crazy bird ---but he gets them hens to give me fresh eggs daily

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 11, 2015)

ClintW said:


> That's awesome! You have your own mill or someone coming in to cut them up?


i have a mill come in and do them


----------



## TheWoodWizard (May 12, 2015)

So gorgeous it makes ya mad...DAMN, THAT'S SOME PRETTY STUFF. I bet that's somewhat expensive...to have a mill come in. 

There's a dying black walnut behind my parent's house in the country...Gotta find someone with a portable bandsaw mill.


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 12, 2015)

TheWoodWizard said:


> So gorgeous it makes ya mad...DAMN, THAT'S SOME PRETTY STUFF. I bet that's somewhat expensive...to have a mill come in.
> 
> There's a dying black walnut behind my parent's house in the country...Gotta find someone with a portable bandsaw mill.


not realy jarred 35.00 an hour i get a giant lumber stack for a few hundred dollars

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The PenSmith (May 13, 2015)

That is some sweet looking wood!! Looks like I need to save my $ for some hollow form blanks...


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jun 5, 2015)

I just want to say YOU SUCK! Lol 
Wow what a haul of some gorgeous wood! I wish that was in my back yard and you had a feather. We would both be tickled. 
Always great to see what you drag in next Duck. Keep the pictures coming.


----------

